# Trek Sawyer 29er



## Sentilo (17. Februar 2012)

Steel is real:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150756916438?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1557.l2649


----------



## wieweitnoch? (12. August 2012)

Das 2012er Modell..........viel schöner !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

